# Prostate cancer: Four in 10 cases diagnosed late, charity says



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2018)

Four in 10 prostate cancer cases in the UK are diagnosed late, a study suggests.

The report by charity Orchid found a "worrying trend" of late diagnosis with 37% of prostate cancer cases diagnosed at stages three and four.

The report found one in four cases of prostate cancer was diagnosed in A&E.

In February figures showed the number of men dying from prostate cancer had overtaken female deaths from breast cancer for the first time in the UK.

With an aging population, the charity has called for urgent action to prevent a "ticking time bomb in terms of prostate cancer provision".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43669439


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 9, 2018)

I think I have said before somewhere, this terrifies me.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 9, 2018)

From chatting with friends, and from my own experience with my husband, I find that men, especially the over 50's, are far less likely to go and see a GP to be checked out for anything, not only the possibility of prostrate cancer. Sitting around chatting over cups of tea I lose count of the times someone says they have given up trying to get their husband to see the GP, even though it seems obvious to us as wives that there is a problem. We are seen as nagging.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 9, 2018)

I make sure I get checked every year. It killled my Father because he wouldn't do anything when he developed symptoms. I am blowed if it is going to get me.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 9, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I make sure I get checked every year. It killled my Father because he wouldn't do anything when he developed symptoms. I am blowed if it is going to get me.


Glad to hear you get annual checks, wish more men would


----------



## Amigo (Apr 9, 2018)

My husband has just had a precautionary PSA test (yes I nagged him) which was a good low result. However I know it’s not a definitive test.

One of the problems seems to be when men present with lower back and groin pain which can be a symptom even when there’s no urinary issues etc. There’s a tendency now for GP’s to refer straight to physiotherapy. My friend’s husband had this experience until the physio expressed concern and he was sent for a scan. It had spread to his bones.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 9, 2018)

You’re right, Amigo, the PSA test isn’t definitive, with either a negative or positive result. I did a 6 month rotation in Urology, and the only test which can really give you a guide is a gloved finger and a squirt of KY. The prostate is quite easy to feel, and any uneven swelling can be easily felt. It may be that examination that puts men off, though I’ve had so many because of the UC that my dignity was permanently lost some time in 1997.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 9, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> You’re right, Amigo, the PSA test isn’t definitive, with either a negative or positive result. I did a 6 month rotation in Urology, and the only test which can really give you a guide is a gloved finger and a squirt of KY. The prostate is quite easy to feel, and any uneven swelling can be easily felt. It may be that examination that puts men off, though I’ve had so many because of the UC that my dignity was permanently lost some time in 1997.



My husband’s GP wouldn’t do the finger examination Mike, he said it had limited value and he believed in referring for an MRI based on an errant PSA test.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 9, 2018)

Well, he might say that, but that’s not what my consultant said. It’s all part of getting the bigger picture. An MRI is not particularly good at picking up small prostate tumours because of the similarity in density of tumour and normal tissue. 

The other fly in the ointment is that in the majority of cases found early you have no idea whether surgery or chemical treatment is needed. A completely unknown number won’t do any harm.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 9, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Well, he might say that, but that’s not what my consultant said. It’s all part of getting the bigger picture. An MRI is not particularly good at picking up small prostate tumours because of the similarity in density of tumour and normal tissue.
> 
> The other fly in the ointment is that in the majority of cases found early you have no idea whether surgery or chemical treatment is needed. A completely unknown number won’t do any harm.



Basically, he doesn’t like doing it. That’s the issue!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 9, 2018)

What age should men start being tested, please?


----------



## Amigo (Apr 9, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> What age should men start being tested, please?



They recommend 50 unless you’re in a high risk group.

https://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Prostatehealth/Pages/knowyourprostate.aspx

We have a friend who was diagnosed at 48.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 9, 2018)

The younger the diagnosis the more aggressive the treatment should be. And it makes you the start of a high risk dynasty.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 9, 2018)

You need to repeat PSA tests at 'regular' intervals in order to spot if and when any meaningful changes occur  however some GPs aren't keen on having to pay for a blood test which isn't definitive anyway, even for 50 yo men whose rate of urine flow has slowed and their dad and bothers have all had prostate cancer already.

A lot of smaller, local charities/support groups organise 'drop-in' testing though.  (Prostate UK do NOT offer testing) We all ask for donations naturally but there's no obligation to donate, so it's a good job they badger other folk and firms for donations too, being as each test costs US over £10 each, we only achieve an average of a fiver from each bloke.

If anyone wants to find a group look here http://tackleprostate.org/ and then click on 'Who's tackling prostate cancer?' to find a group near you.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 10, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Glad to hear you get annual checks, wish more men would


The alternative option doesn''t warrant thinking about. I watched my Father die slowly as it got into his bone structure and literally he disintegrated internally.
From a giant of a man in less than one year to a mere shadow. Aged only 66


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 10, 2018)

I should also add I have a friend, a retired pharmacist, who is 84 now and was diagnosed a number of years ago. He has an implant and his cancer is in remission.
At 84 it just goes to show what early detection can achieve.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 10, 2018)

I've never had a doctor who doesn't want to stick a finger where the sun don't shine.  Last time was last year, but I can't remember what I went for.  Anyway, no issues were found.  About 10 years ago, I was told I had a slightly enlarge prostate, but had 2 more checks since then & no one's said anything about an enlarged prostate.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 10, 2018)

Well that isn't a definitive test either cos it's possible to have an enlarged one but it isn't cancer.  However since they've taken to doing more MRI scans earlier on, diagnostic procedures have been somewhat improved for the patients.  When the scan shows something suspicious though they have to be done (Is it really cancer?  If so. which sort is it?) so that the correct forms of treatment options can be discussed.

Mark - you might be well advised to at least consider having further PSA tests anyway if not now, in the not too distant future, 'at your age'.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 10, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Well that isn't a definitive test either cos it's possible to have an enlarged one but it isn't cancer.  However since they've taken to doing more MRI scans earlier on, diagnostic procedures have been somewhat improved for the patients.  When the scan shows something suspicious though they have to be done (Is it really cancer?  If so. which sort is it?) so that the correct forms of treatment options can be discussed.
> 
> Mark - you might be well advised to at least consider having further PSA tests anyway if not now, in the not too distant future, 'at your age'.


I know i'm heading that way age wise.  I had one last year along with a poke up the err...  That was because of blood in my semen, which ended up just being an infection that cleared up with antibiotics.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 10, 2018)

It's all kind-of TMI isn't it?  LOL

Until you have a reason to NEED to know of course!

But men are worse off than women 'down there' - due to the design of their plumbing. It's true our urethra emerges cheek by jowl with the entrance to the playpen - but it doesn't go straight through the middle of any of Those Bits.  When you site your cold water tank immediately above your bath you don't bring the pipes down into the middle of it, then out of the bottom of it again on the way to the Kitchen sink, do you?  (well I wouldn't, anyway)  They are also worse off because nobody except charities try to teach/inform any of you about male health matters whereas 'the NHS' and the press teach girls and women about theirs.

Sexual discrimination?  Yes IMHO!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve never been offered or had a PSA test. Mind you, I’d have to be the unluckiest guy on the planet to get that on top of everything else. I’ll mention it to my new doctor when I move, I suppose.

I note Mrs May says she’ll give £75m to prostate cancer research. It’s not a lot. Cancer Research UK income for 2016-2017 was around 9 times that amount.


----------

